# A day ride in France - Sat. 11th April



## Flying Dodo (6 Jan 2015)

I'm just floating this idea to see what level of interest there might be in popping across to France (once the weather has warmed up) on a Saturday and enjoying a day's peaceful riding, away from the bike hating British motorists?

A day return on the ferries is £19 and takes 90 minutes, a return on HS1 from St Pancras to Dover is about the same price and takes an hour, so there'd be scope for a lot of riding on the wrong side of the road.

Any thoughts?


EDIT:

Looking at a Saturday, departing 06:37 St Pancras HS1, arriving Dover 07:41. Then get the 09:25 sailing arriving Calais 11:55 local time. Cycling around for a few hours, having lunch in Wimereux, following the coast road back to Calais in time to get the 20:35 boat arriving back in Dover 21:05 local time, to get the 21:49 HS1 arriving in St Pancras 22:54.


----------



## Angry Blonde (6 Jan 2015)

Id love to but ive only got a mountain bike so i problys couldnt keep up with the roadies, but im deffinatley game, and i live in coata del sunderland !


----------



## User10571 (6 Jan 2015)

HS1 = Like
Wrong side of the road = Like
Back in my own bed the same night = Like
Does that aardvark you question?


----------



## gbs (6 Jan 2015)

My hat is in the ring.

May i suggest a v early start.


----------



## StuAff (6 Jan 2015)

Interested. By the way, doing a day trip from that ferry port a mile and a half from this sofa won't be doable, sailings are either too slow, too infrequent, or both, apart from the price. Dunkerque or Calais (former I think has slightly less unpleasant environs, if a slower sailing)?


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Jan 2015)

The Calais area is quite pleasant, once you're away from Calais itself - about 10 minutes or so. Well worth while!


----------



## young Ed (6 Jan 2015)

i would be up for it if we are going from dover?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Mobytek (6 Jan 2015)

Hmm tempted to ride myself, unless the broom wagon was required!


----------



## CharlieB (7 Jan 2015)

Yay!


----------



## Nigel182 (7 Jan 2015)

Sounds like a great plan better hunt out my Passport.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2015)

count me in


----------



## wanda2010 (7 Jan 2015)

Interested!

@Angry Blonde - you could swop the tyres for slicks.


----------



## Mark Grant (7 Jan 2015)

Sounds good.


----------



## subaqua (7 Jan 2015)

interested . dependent on date and sadly whether work will grant me a days leave if in the week.


----------



## User10571 (7 Jan 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> I'm just floating this idea to see what level of interest there might be in popping across to France (once the weather has warmed up) on a Saturday and enjoying a day's peaceful riding, away from the bike hating British motorists?
> 
> *A day return on the ferries is £19* and takes 90 minutes, a return on HS1 from St Pancras to Dover is about the same price and takes an hour, so there'd be scope for a lot of riding on the wrong side of the road.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I've no doubt you've looked into this thoroughly, Adam, but I'm unable to find a Dover - Calais crossing for less than £20.00 each way.
Or were you looking at something other than P&O ferries / or do I have poor ferry-fu?
ETA - further digging has found a return crossing for £20.50.
It doesn't say whether or not you need to bring your own paddle


----------



## JoeyB (7 Jan 2015)

Did something similar in 2013 - would be interested in this if dates fit etc


----------



## derrick (7 Jan 2015)

Will keep an eye on this, would be interested if the dates are good.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jan 2015)

Watches with interest ...


----------



## mmmmartin (7 Jan 2015)

Good idea, because the roads in france are more cyclist-friendly, plus it is somewhere fresh to ride. But for the addition of one night accommodation you could do so much more. You will need to buy an evening meal as well, but if you go to france for the day you will probably get backso late you need to buy a meal on the boat or at dover station uuurrghhh on the return trip.
Formule un hotels are ok, and the dunkirk one is much cheaper than the calais one. How about crossing to dunkirk, riding to belgium and up the coast, then maybe getting on the longest tram in the world and returning from ostend to de panne and riding southwest in a loop to arrive at calais and the ferry on a sunday. Tickets can be bought on the spot in the calais terminal for the next boat out, they nearly always have space for a cyclist. 
That gives you two countries, a long tram, a bit of coast, some inland. 
Just sayin'


----------



## velovoice (7 Jan 2015)

That's true @mmmmartin... and then you can add another day... and then oops, another... and oh what I have I done, I've got a tour. 

I think the idea was to offer a continental option that is as inclusive and interesting as possible, for all those who for one reason or another can't be away overnight. 
Otherwise, there is always the Fridays Tour in May or the Non-Tour in September.


----------



## Flying Dodo (7 Jan 2015)

User10571 said:


> I've no doubt you've looked into this thoroughly, Adam, but I'm unable to find a Dover - Calais crossing for less than £20.00 each way.
> Or were you looking at something other than P&O ferries / or do I have poor ferry-fu?
> ETA - further digging has found a return crossing for £20.50.
> It doesn't say whether or not you need to bring your own paddle



It would be Dover to Calais.

I went onto ferrysavers.com, and put in a random Saturday in May and got £19 return on P&O. 08:25 departure from Dover, and then leaving Calais at 20:35 (French time), so back in Blighty 21:05.

I had looked at Eurotunnel but it's more hassle as you have to stick to their pick up & drop off points & times, so you get far less time abroad.

About a year ago I had sketched out a nice day ride meandering south from Calais with a nice lunch stop, so I'll see if I can dig out the gpx.


----------



## ttcycle (7 Jan 2015)

I think Rebecca's right with this one. It's unlikely I can make this but it's a fantastic idea. Much as there's a temptation to increase the ride by days, distance or speed. There needs to be more inclusive rides for everyone to get involved in, whether it be lower distances/easier pace/lower cost etc. It's good to push yourselves but the spirit of FNRs and for those riding them is that newbies can get involved. Forget that and we lose the variety and flavour of a diverse range of rides and that would be a detriment and a shame.


----------



## redfalo (7 Jan 2015)

Nice idea - interested if dates work. Those guys with folding bicycles could take the Eurostar from Lille for the way back. It's just half an hour train ride from Calais to Lille, and then 1.5 hrs to London. If booked earlie, it's not necessarily much more expensive than ferry + ridiculous HS1 fares.


----------



## rb58 (7 Jan 2015)

Will watch this thread with anticipation. Nice one FD.


----------



## Flying Dodo (7 Jan 2015)

I found the original route I'd looked at over a year ago although that used the Eurotunnel, so I've revamped it, and it can be seen here. 

I reckon 52 miles sorry, I mean 83 km should be a nice distance for a leisurely day trip. Out of Calais past Sangatte, and then follow the coast road west. We go right past the Musée du Mur de l'Atlantique which was the German Army HQ in WWII if anyone's wants to see how the Germans lived, then I reckoned lunch in Wimereux, before heading inland and heading back to Calais.


----------



## ianmac62 (7 Jan 2015)

I'll watch the thread with interest. Much could depend not only on last trains from Dover to London but also from London to Northampton. Or a Dover hotel. What are your logistics from chez @Flying Dodo ?


----------



## frank9755 (7 Jan 2015)

Sounds fun! Would love to come if the dates work.


----------



## Angry Blonde (7 Jan 2015)

wanda2010 said:


> Interested!
> 
> @Angry Blonde - you could swop the tyres for slicks.



Or just peddle twice as fast haha


----------



## Flying Dodo (7 Jan 2015)

ianmac62 said:


> I'll watch the thread with interest. Much could depend not only on last trains from Dover to London but also from London to Northampton. Or a Dover hotel. What are your logistics from chez @Flying Dodo ?



Quickly checking on trainline gives a 06:53 departure from Luton arriving St Pancras 07:18. Then stroll across to the SouthEastern platforms to get the 07:37 HS1 departure arriving Dover 08:41. I think P&O want you to check in at least 45 minutes before sailing, so that means aiming for the 10:15 boat, which then arrives in Calais 12:45 local time. As I'd suggested above the 20:35 boat back, that gets back into Dover at 21:05, giving plenty of time to get the 21:49 HS1 arriving at St. Pancras 22:54, then the slower trains getting back to Luton around midnight.

So for you to also factor in coming from Northampton, going to Euston, then cycling across to St Pancras would make it an even earlier start for you. We've got a sofa bed!

As we'd have to return to the port in Calais before 18:50, it would mean 6 hours abroad, so possibly the route I'd suggested might need to be cut back a bit. Alternatively it might be better to have a departure time about 1 hour earlier. So get the 06:37 HS1 from St Pancras arriving Dover 07:41, then the 09:25 sailing. From Dover train station to the port is about 1½ miles. 

It would mean a long day, but seeing as we're tough night riders, I reckon it's do-able.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Jan 2015)

Go to France and not stop over


----------



## ianmac62 (7 Jan 2015)

Thanks for that, @Flying Dodo - but it doesn't look doable for me simply in terms of the earliest train into Euston (at least from London Midland's website which is playing up a bit at the moment).


----------



## Flying Dodo (7 Jan 2015)

ianmac62 said:


> Thanks for that, @Flying Dodo - but it doesn't look doable for me simply in terms of the earliest train into Euston (at least from London Midland's website which is playing up a bit at the moment).





The first Northampton train is the 05:16 arriving Euston 06:38, so too late if we look at the earlier St Pancras HS1. However you could get the 07:08 train arriving Dover 08:31 which should still allow you to just make the 09:25 boat.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2015)

What day of the week would you be looking at Adam?

Edit: Just seen... a Saturday.


----------



## ianmac62 (7 Jan 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> The first Northampton train is the 05:16 arriving Euston 06:38, so too late if we look at the earlier St Pancras HS1. However you could get the 07:08 train arriving Dover 08:31 which should still allow you to just make the 09:25 boat.


Noted! Thanks!!


----------



## buggi (7 Jan 2015)

What would be average ride speed? It sounds like a good idea but I can't keep up with the fast rides


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Jan 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> I found the original route I'd looked at over a year ago although that used the Eurotunnel, so I've revamped it, and it can be seen here.
> 
> I reckon 52 miles sorry, I mean 83 km should be a nice distance for a leisurely day trip. Out of Calais past Sangatte, and then follow the coast road west. We go right past the Musée du Mur de l'Atlantique which was the German Army HQ in WWII if anyone's wants to see how the Germans lived, then I reckoned lunch in Wimereux, before heading inland and heading back to Calais.


That sounds entirely splendid, apart from the prevailing wind. IME the wind blows from Wimereux towards Calais, so I'd take an inland route out, then back along the coast road.

EDIT - Like I did on this ride a few years ago, in fact.


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Jan 2015)

buggi said:


> What would be average ride speed? It sounds like a good idea but I can't keep up with the fast rides



Based on the earlier sailing, it's 52 miles of cycling to be done, with 7 hours available to cover that and a lunch stop. I work on a moving average speed of 11-12 mph, so that's easily do-able. However if you're in Solihull, I think you may have problems getting to St Pancras in time, in order to get the HS1 to Dover. You'd have to get a Virgin train from Birmingham New Street.



TheDoctor said:


> That sounds entirely splendid, apart from the prevailing wind. IME the wind blows from Wimereux towards Calais, so I'd take an inland route out, then back along the coast road.
> 
> EDIT - Like I did on this ride a few years ago, in fact.



Thanks for that - I did wonder about the wind, so yes it would make sense to go the other way. There'd only be a small bit of adjusting the route in Calais to take account of their one-way system.


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Jan 2015)

To summarise:

Looking at a Saturday, April/early May, departing 06:37 St Pancras HS1, arriving Dover 07:41 (or make your own way to Dover if more convenient). Then get the 09:25 sailing arriving Calais 11:55 local time. Cycling around for a few hours, having lunch in Wimereux, cycling for a few more hours following the coast road back to Calais, in time to get the 20:35 boat arriving back in Dover 21:05 local time, to get the 21:49 HS1 arriving in St Pancras 22:54.

All to be done at a gentle pace 11-12 mph moving average (as it's not a race), no-one gets left behind.

I was thinking Saturday 2nd May, but has anyone got any preferences?


----------



## ianmac62 (8 Jan 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> The first Northampton train is the 05:16 arriving Euston 06:38, so too late if we look at the earlier St Pancras HS1. However you could get the 07:08 train arriving Dover 08:31 which should still allow you to just make the 09:25 boat.



Having slept on this, I realise that on the last couple of occasions I've crossed with a bike from Dover I've actually got to Dover the night before. The Premier Inn is just a quarter of a mile along NCR 1 from the main entrance to the docks. More civilised that catching the 0516 train out of Northampton. Call it an OAP thing.



mmmmartin said:


> Formule un hotels are ok, and the dunkirk one is much cheaper than the calais one.



And on one of those occasions, as CTC Northampton rode back from Aachen, we stopped at the Dunkirk Formule 1. A three-bed room was €27 which made the maths easy. Two single beds with the third folding out from the wall. Add three bikes and three sets of panniers into the room. It was disturbing hilarious to go to the loo in the middle of the night. Another OAP thing.



Flying Dodo said:


> To summarise: I was thinking Saturday 2nd May, but has anyone got any preferences?



Ah, the last day of the season, when the Cobblers take on the mighty Wycombe Wanderers in an attempt to maintain League status. And then for me at least we're into the month in which dates for the Not The Fridays Tour Recce are starting to be juggled around.


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Jan 2015)

No problem.

If it was a Sunday or Monday, then we'd have problems finding somewhere to eat. Bearing in mind we get into Calais just before noon local time, it would make sense to eat nearer to Calais, so I'll do some research, as there are some nice restaurants* in the villages we go through.

* one seems to be frequented by a large cycling club...........


----------



## Tim Hall (8 Jan 2015)

Having read of your plans to go via Wimereux, I'm now stuck with "The Lion Sleeps Tonight" as an earworm. Thanks for that. 

Ah Wimereux, ah Wimereux, ah Wimereux. ..


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Jan 2015)

In the jungle, the mighty jungle, the Lycra sleeps tonight...

There's a lot of amusing place names in France.
Ambleteuse isn't actually pronounced amble-toes, except for in my head.


----------



## buggi (8 Jan 2015)

I really like the idea of this, mostly because its not an overnight stay, so doesn't entail carrying much more than a jacket, purse and phone. Gonna check my diary


----------



## ttcycle (8 Jan 2015)

3rd May definitely is out for me as I'm leading the London Cambridge one way.


----------



## Trickedem (8 Jan 2015)

I'd be interested depending on the dates. I might even ride down to Dover overnight.
I've actually been thinking of doing the same using the Eurotunnel. Only £22 for a day return. 
http://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/traveller-info/vehicles/bicycles/ A maximum of 6 riders though!


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Jan 2015)

Ferry is more convenient in every conceivable way. And cheaper.


----------



## Flying Dodo (9 Jan 2015)

Due to other possible commitments, probably the only other Saturday in April/early May that I'm available, is 11th April.


----------



## Jimmy Doug (9 Jan 2015)

I might be interested in tagging along. I've been waiting for an occasion when I can meet with some fellow cyclechatters.


----------



## ianmac62 (9 Jan 2015)

Tim Hall said:


> Having read of your plans to go via Wimereux, I'm now stuck with "The Lion Sleeps Tonight" as an earworm. Thanks for that.
> 
> Ah Wimereux, ah Wimereux, ah Wimereux. ..



Karl Denver, the Cowcaddens Cowboy!


----------



## User10571 (9 Jan 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> Due to other possible commitments, probably the only other Saturday in April/early May that I'm available, is 11th April.


Works for me.


----------



## Flying Dodo (10 Jan 2015)

OK. As no-one's objected to the date, full steam ahead for 11th April.

Departing 06:37 St Pancras HS1, arriving Dover 07:41 (or make your own way to Dover if more convenient). Then get the 09:25 P&O sailing* arriving Calais 11:55 local time. Cycling south from Calais, having lunch somewhere, then heading off west to the coast around Wimereux, then following the coast road all the way round, back to Calais. Depending upon time, either have something else to eat in Calais, or eat on board the boat. It'll be the 20:35 boat arriving back in Dover 21:05 local time, to get the 21:49 HS1 arriving in St Pancras 22:54.

P&O Ferry tickets can be booked here. Although if you're on Quidco, go via their web site as you can get 6% cashback but that may run out after today. Also the Fully Flexi ticket seems to be the same price as Standard at £20 return, so go for that option, as you can cancel without penalty if you change your mind.

DON'T FORGET TO CHECK YOU'VE GOT A VALID PASSPORT (and make sure you bring it)!!

* Bearing in mind it only takes 10 minutes to get from the train station to the port in Dover, although P&O say you should check in 45 minutes before departure, it's entirely possible they may let us on the 08:25 sailing.


----------



## clivedb (10 Jan 2015)

I was intrigued by this plan, but you ended up on about the only Saturday around then that I have a commitment...in Newcastle...
Disappointing, but still, there will be other opportunities.


----------



## mmmmartin (10 Jan 2015)

clivedb said:


> there will be other opportunities.


Such as the Fridays' Tour of the Low Countries, f'rinstance? Just sayin......


----------



## AKA Bob (10 Jan 2015)

Like the idea and very tempted but need to work what I am doing as I would like to repeat @swarm_catcher excellent Brussels ride.

As an idea if someone was willing to drive you could take the Eurostar with bikes which would keep the cost down.


----------



## velovoice (10 Jan 2015)

AKA Bob said:


> Like the idea and very tempted but need to work what I am doing as I would like to repeat @swarm_catcher excellent Brussels ride.
> 
> As an idea if someone was willing to drive you could take the Eurostar with bikes which would keep the cost down.


@AKA Bob Do both! This ride is the 11th April, Els' is 2nd May. 

Eurostar options discussed (and discarded) upthread.


----------



## AKA Bob (10 Jan 2015)

In that case it's a strong possibility then.....


----------



## Arthur (10 Jan 2015)

I like the sound of this a lot. Providing my diary stays free for that date I'm definitely interested.


----------



## User10571 (10 Jan 2015)

Why won't this work for me?
I've tried both standard flexy, and fully flexy and and both return a one way fare of £20.00
Comme ca





What am I doing wrongo?


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2015)

I get the same, £40 return instead of £20
@Flying Dodo


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Jan 2015)

Can i dip my toe in the channel for this one as i only live 10 miles from Dover so i can meet you at the Eastern Docks.

Need to make sure i am off that day first but very interested.


----------



## Mark Grant (10 Jan 2015)

AFerry.co.uk
£19 return


----------



## clivedb (10 Jan 2015)

mmmmartin said:


> Such as the Fridays' Tour of the Low Countries, f'rinstance? Just sayin......


I'm following the discussions with keen interest, Martin!


----------



## User10571 (10 Jan 2015)

Mark Grant said:


> AFerry.co.uk
> £19 return


Lookin' good, Mark.


----------



## velovoice (10 Jan 2015)

I don't know where Adam got our tickets but do know it was £20 each return. Unfortunately he's off in that London and now trains are cancelled (power lines down at Harpenden) so don't know when he'll see @User10571 and @ianrauk 's SOS's and be able to respond.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2015)

Righto... Ferry is booked for £19.47 through @Mark Grant 's link.


Route: Dover to Calais
Departing: Sat 11 April 2015 at 0925
Arriving: Sat 11 April 2015 at 1155
Passenger : 1 Adult
Method of Transport: Bicycle









Route: Calais to Dover
Departing: Sat 11 April 2015 at 2035
Arriving: Sat 11 April 2015 at 2105
Passenger : 1 Adult
Method of Transport: Bicycle








Cost: 19.47 GBP


----------



## User10571 (10 Jan 2015)

No worries Rebecca,
It's not like we need to desperately book the ferry tonight....


----------



## Flying Dodo (10 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I get the same, £40 return instead of £20
> @Flying Dodo


Curiouser and curiouser. I've got 2 tickets for a total of £40 return on the P&O web site (plus I'll get £2.40 back from Quidco). I suspect that P&O Ferries do a sneaky thing that certain budget airlines do, and have dynamic pricing so that if you keep checking a fare, the price goes up! Either that or they're guaging how rich you are and pricing accordingly! Hopefully you're both sorted through aferry or ferrysavers web sites but if not, try clearing cookies and/or use a different browser.


----------



## User10571 (10 Jan 2015)

Having said which - I've just done so..... £19.47 return via Mark Grant's link 
Ferry booked


----------



## Arthur (10 Jan 2015)

Ferry has just been booked through AFerry,co,uk, so count me in.

Thanks for that link, Mark


----------



## Mark Grant (10 Jan 2015)

Gail & I are booked.


----------



## wanda2010 (10 Jan 2015)

Booked!


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 Jan 2015)

User13710 said:


> The date is no good for me either, but maybe a future repeat run would work if I can find a crash-pad in London the night before .




It may run later on in the year!

Although you can avoid the London option, as you could get the 05:10 train from Brighton, changing at Eastbourne, Ashford International, to then get the same HS1 as us, arriving Dover 07:41. Not ideal though, as that Eastbourne to Ashford train is so slow.


----------



## StuAff (11 Jan 2015)

User13710 said:


> That train journey is enough to make anyone lose the will to live! And then I'd need to get home afterwards. I think this is a great idea, but on second thoughts maybe for me it's too much travelling and expense for a relatively short ride. Oh well.


Inclined to agree. The via-London option is £45 or so for me (yes, that's with the Railcard discount), and the not-London services are about £13 but can't get me home.


----------



## Poacher (11 Jan 2015)

Plenty of eateries in Wimereux, if that's still the plan. We camped overnight on the way back to the chunnel two years ago. Chez Yann looked interesting but we hadn't had the foresight to book, so we ended up in the Brasserie de la Mairie instead. Decent nosh (including a seafood pasta which I've replicated a few times using half a bottle of Lidl lobster bisque as a sauce), reasonable prices and friendly helpful staff.


----------



## man in black (11 Jan 2015)

Would love to join, how fast will the ride be? As I am still a plodder! ☺️


----------



## velovoice (11 Jan 2015)

man in black said:


> Would love to join, how fast will the ride be? As I am still a plodder! ☺️



See posts #38 and #39:


Flying Dodo said:


> Based on the earlier sailing, it's 52 miles of cycling to be done, with 7 hours available to cover that and a lunch stop. I work on a moving average speed of 11-12 mph, so that's easily do-able.





Flying Dodo said:


> To summarise:
> 
> Looking at a Saturday, April/early May, [NOW SCHEDULED FOR SATURDAY, 11 APRIL 2015] departing 06:37 St Pancras HS1, arriving Dover 07:41 (or make your own way to Dover if more convenient). Then get the 09:25 sailing arriving Calais 11:55 local time. Cycling around for a few hours, having lunch in Wimereux, cycling for a few more hours following the coast road back to Calais, in time to get the 20:35 boat arriving back in Dover 21:05 local time, to get the 21:49 HS1 arriving in St Pancras 22:54.
> 
> All to be done at a gentle pace 11-12 mph moving average (as it's not a race), no-one gets left behind.


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 Jan 2015)

Poacher said:


> Plenty of eateries in Wimereux, if that's still the plan.



As we're going clockwise now, the amended likely route is shown here, and we'll probably be eating in Guines, south of Calais, as there are several potential restaurants I'll be checking out next month.


----------



## Mark Grant (11 Jan 2015)

We'll have the sun setting to our left as we return along the coast to Calais.
Sunset will be 20:39.


----------



## man in black (11 Jan 2015)

I have booked! Look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## redfalo (12 Jan 2015)

I'll be audaxing in Essex on that day


----------



## Jimmy Doug (12 Jan 2015)

Mark Grant said:


> We'll have the sun setting to our left as we return along the coast to Calais.
> Sunset will be 20:39.


You're assuming there will be sun!


----------



## Mickthemove (16 Jan 2015)

Would have loved this but its Paris Roubaix weekend, so beer and cobbles wins out


----------



## wanda2010 (18 Jan 2015)

Train tickets now booked. Might need to set a few alarms to get me out of bed that morning


----------



## lilolee (18 Jan 2015)

Mickthemove said:


> Would have loved this but its Paris Roubaix weekend, so beer and cobbles wins out



Me too, although things may change.

I would lunch in Audresselles. Lovely place, right on sea with a row of nice restaurants.


----------



## User10571 (19 Jan 2015)

This could make for a very interesting weekend.
Pootling round Calais and its environs on Saturday.
Followed by http://www.thelondonclassic.org/2015/01/05/the-london-classic-2015-2/
on Sunday.
Which, for those who have never done it, comes highly recommended.
A(nother) fun day out, (more) tremendous atmosphere, raising money for a(n unquestionably) good cause. ( I know, this prolly belongs in Charidee Rides.......)
You get the challenge (amongst others) of a 22% hill in _Londres Sud_.
Must say I'm not overfond of the cobbles.
They play havoc with mine.
_And_ its Paris-Roubaix that weekend!
What's not to like?


----------



## gbs (20 Jan 2015)

gbs said:


> My hat is in the ring.
> 
> May i suggest a v early start.


I am out - family multiline whip.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jan 2015)

So looking at the thread.
Apart from Adam and Rebecca.
We have the following confirmed on the ride
Me
Mark & Gail
Arthur
Wanda
User10571
Man In Black

Anyone else?


----------



## velovoice (21 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> So looking at the thread.
> Apart from Adam and Rebecca.
> We have the following confirmed on the ride
> Me
> ...


That's what my list says too.


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Jan 2015)

velovoice said:


> That's what my list says too.


Mine too, funnily enough.

I'll be zooming round the route probably some time next month (unless I'm snowed in/under), and I'll see if I can post some pictures of the countryside.


----------



## Jimmy Doug (21 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> So looking at the thread.
> Apart from Adam and Rebecca.
> We have the following confirmed on the ride
> Me
> ...



I'm in. Calais isn't that far from me so I'll be there easily.


----------



## Arthur (21 Jan 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> Mine too, funnily enough.
> 
> I'll be zooming round the route probably some time next month (unless I'm snowed in/under), and I'll see if I can post some pictures of the countryside.



Nice to see the wheat is ripening...


----------



## User10571 (21 Jan 2015)

Looks like Kent.
But with a bit more cheese.


----------



## Jimmy Doug (21 Jan 2015)

User10571 said:


> Looks like Kent.
> But with a bit more cheese.



It would it wasn't for the fact that some of the fields are the size of Thanet. <cough> Slight exaggeration there.


----------



## Flying Dodo (22 Jan 2015)

Arthur said:


> Nice to see the wheat is ripening...


Winter wheat.


----------



## man in black (6 Feb 2015)

Going to book the train from Ebbsfleet anybody on the train going down let me know the time so I am on the right one there and back please!


----------



## Flying Dodo (6 Feb 2015)

It's the 06:37 departure from St. Pancras, calling at Ebbsfleet 06:55, arriving Dover 07:41. Coming back, we're aiming for the 21:49 train from Dover, calling at Ebbsfleet 22:35 and back to St. Pancras 22:54. So don't forget some lights.


----------



## man in black (6 Feb 2015)

That's what I thought just checking, many thanks, will book these times


----------



## ianrauk (28 Feb 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> The first Northampton train is the 05:16 arriving Euston 06:38, so too late if we look at the earlier St Pancras HS1. *However you could get the 07:08 train arriving Dover 08:31 which should still allow you to just make the 09:25 boat*.



Have just booked a train ticket for this train (I'll board at Tonbridge). Adam, will it leave enough time to get to and check in on the boat. Can you let me know where to go from the station.
Ta.
Ian


----------



## User10571 (1 Mar 2015)

http://cruisesouthampton.com/markers/dover-priory-rail-station
Scroll down - read paragraph 2 & 3 in conjunction wivva map.
Having said which...... the suggested route looks like you'll be mixing it with artics in a not very pleasant way.
There does appear to be a cycle path (check out the satellite view on Google maps) which runs parallel to the A20 to the south of it, with a controlled crossing of the A20 and a further cycle path to the north of the A20 which looks like it takes you straight into the ferry terminal.

Edit : I've sent a tcx file to your email. Worth taking a look here http://www.doverport.co.uk/ferry/ as well.
Apparently, once you enter the port, there's a red route line painted onto the road surface to guide cyclists into the terminal.


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Mar 2015)

There is, and its easy to miss. It does keep you away from the lorries though.


----------



## User10571 (1 Mar 2015)

So, having looked at the list of esteemed parties, is anyone planning on doing this on fixed. Or am I likely to be the sole nutter?


----------



## Flying Dodo (1 Mar 2015)

User10571 said:


> http://cruisesouthampton.com/markers/dover-priory-rail-station
> Scroll down - read paragraph 2 & 3 in conjunction wivva map.
> Having said which...... the suggested route looks like you'll be mixing it with artics in a not very pleasant way.
> There does appear to be a cycle path (check out the satellite view on Google maps) which runs parallel to the A20 to the south of it, with a controlled crossing of the A20 and a further cycle path to the north of the A20 which looks like it takes you straight into the ferry terminal.
> ...



The A20 is fine through Dover, as it's dual carriageway, and at that time of the morning won't be too busy. I'm doing a recce next Saturday anyway so will be able to confirm things.


----------



## Flying Dodo (1 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Have just booked a train ticket for this train (I'll board at Tonbridge). Adam, will it leave enough time to get to and check in on the boat. Can you let me know where to go from the station.
> Ta.
> Ian



Follow the yellow brick road.

Or User10571's directions.

Time-wise, you'll be fine. They say you should be there 45 minutes before but it will be OK.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Mar 2015)

Cheers all. Route received ok thanks @User10571 
Really looking forward to this.


----------



## User10571 (1 Mar 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> The A20 is fine through Dover, as it's dual carriageway, and at that time of the morning won't be too busy. I'm doing a recce next Saturday anyway so will be able to confirm things.


I think you are probably right Adam.
However, as one who jousts with the traffic every day, it is good to know there is a quiet alternative (If running parallel to the A20 can be regarded as quiet!) available.


----------



## Arthur (2 Mar 2015)

User10571 said:


> So, having looked at the list of esteemed parties, is anyone planning on doing this on fixed. Or am I likely to be the sole nutter?



Depending on how much mileage I get out and do between now and then, I might well bring the Langster for this one.


----------



## User10571 (3 Mar 2015)

Arthur said:


> Depending on how much mileage I get out and do between now and then, I might well bring the Langster for this one.


I think the weather forecast might determine this one.
The fixer has guards.
Only one of the geared bikes (The Bianchi) is similarly appointed
....


----------



## Flying Dodo (7 Mar 2015)

User10571 said:


> I think the weather forecast might determine this one.
> The fixer has guards.
> Only one of the geared bikes (The Bianchi) is similarly appointed
> ....



Gears - you'll need lots of gears. I'm going to see about revamping the route a bit to try and cut out some bits.

On the recce today there were a few places where I had to drop into 1st gear, put my head down and spin away.
On this little section it was obviously used for road races, as there were some chalk names. Check out the contours.........


----------



## velovoice (8 Mar 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> Gears - you'll need lots of gears.


Gosh. This, coming from Mr No Hills, has my quivering in my cleats.


----------



## User10571 (8 Mar 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> Gears - you'll need lots of gears. I'm going to see about revamping the route a bit to try and cut out some bits.
> 
> On the recce today there were a few places where I had to drop into 1st gear, put my head down and spin away.
> On this little section it was obviously used for road races, as there were some chalk names. Check out the contours.........


Oh!
That kind of thing just makes me more determined to bring the fixer


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Mar 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> Gears - you'll need lots of gears. I'm going to see about revamping the route a bit to try and cut out some bits.
> 
> On the recce today there were a few places where I had to drop into 1st gear, put my head down and spin away.
> On this little section it was obviously used for road races, as there were some chalk names. Check out the contours.........


Even on the coast road there are a couple of places where it cuts inland at headlands and climbs quite hard. This is a profile of Bordeaux to Calais. Wimereux is only a couple of miles from Bordeaux so it's pretty much the same.





I wish I'd have known what I'd have been doing when this ride came up.


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Mar 2015)

I've revamped the route a bit to cut about 5 miles off, and reduce some of the l o n g uphill drags.

The revised route can be seen here. It's meant missing off a stretch of coastal road between Wimereaux and Ambleteuse which although it had nice sea views and very fast descents, did suffer from being a bit narrow and a lot of traffic.

Some general thoughts:-

In Dover, getting from the train station to the port can be done either on the A24 or by using the shared use path next to the sea. Yesterday on the A24 I was riding between a Romanian truck and a Lithuanian truck for most of the way. Most trucks are foreign so at least the driver is on our side of the road. Plus of course it's a dual carriageway. When we get back to Dover I will be using the cycle path, as at night there's too much traffic. Once you get into the port itself there is a wide red line to follow on the right hand side. The edge of the concrete isn't in good condition though, not swept and there are numerous bits of metal, lumps etc so you have to keep your eyes open. There's a bit of a killer ramp to get up first. At the first barrier, we have to dismount, go into the cabin and confirm which ferry we're using. We'll be given a slip of paper to then hand into the P&O desk inside a building shortly after the barrier. They then give us a boarding pass which confirm which number lane we need to queue in.

When cycling up the ramp onto the boat take care to avoid any parallel grooves and once on the boat don't cycle over any mounting bolts. There's a rack for bikes:-



It only has 6 spaces so we'll have to be inventive although there may be another rack in the opposite corner of the boat. Once in Calais, heading off the boat is very simple, and we just need to keep to the right hand side as it's not too far to the exit roundabout.

The lunch stop is after 10 miles in Guines at the L'Auberge de 3 pays, which I've booked for around 1:15 pm, so don't have too big a breakfast on the boat.




(it's a tough life doing a recce)

Most of the roads are quiet little back roads, although the main coastal road for the last 15 miles will have some traffic. However most French drivers give you much more space when overtaking than English drivers.

After 28 miles, I've put in a little diversion to the Todt Battery if anyone wants to look at it. Heading back towards the coast, there's a short, sharp climb at Escalles, but then on the run into Sangatte we should have the wind behind us. I was cruising along at 20-25 mph without much effort. I ended up getting the 5:45 pm boat back rather then the 8 pm one so there's plenty of scope for stops.

The nasty bit is getting off the boat at Dover. It would be best to be the last off. There's another nasty ramp to go up and then you end up going a long way east inside the port, then dropping down and heading back west, to eventually get to the A20 roundabout, and then there's a bit of manoeuvring to get onto the cycle path on the left hand side. Apart from that, it's all plain sailing.


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Mar 2015)

velovoice said:


> Gosh. This, coming from Mr No Hills, has my quivering in my cleats.



It could of course have been the 25 mph headwind which made me feel a little disheartened on the slow slogs uphill.


----------



## Jimmy Doug (9 Mar 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> The lunch stop is after 10 miles in Guines at the L'Auberge de 3 pays, which I've booked for around 1:15 pm


How many people did you book for? What were the prices like?


----------



## User10571 (9 Mar 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> I've revamped the route a bit to cut about 5 miles off, and reduce some of the l o n g uphill drags.
> 
> The revised route can be seen here. It's meant missing off a stretch of coastal road between Wimereaux and Ambleteuse which although it had nice sea views and very fast descents, did suffer from being a bit narrow and a lot of traffic.
> 
> ...


Thanks for doing that, Adam.
Sounds like it was a most worthwhile reccy.


----------



## man in black (9 Mar 2015)

I really looking forward to my little adventure out with you all! Let's hope the weather is ok!


----------



## Flying Dodo (10 Mar 2015)

Jimmy Doug said:


> How many people did you book for? What were the prices like?



I've booked it for 10 people, but they've got loads of space. 

Sorry, although I took some photos of the food:-





I forgot to take a photo of the menu. For a diet coke, starter and a main, it was 20 Euros.


----------



## Arthur (10 Mar 2015)

Hmmm, there appears to be some weird green and purple stuff taking up plate space where more chips could go...


----------



## User10571 (10 Mar 2015)

Arthur said:


> Hmmm, there appears to be some weird green and purple stuff taking up plate space where more chips could go...


Could be anything.
Don't forget, the picture was taken in France.


----------



## Flying Dodo (10 Mar 2015)

Well, if you're going for national stereotypes, instead of empty lager cans by the roadside that you get in the UK, there were a few of these:-


----------



## Jimmy Doug (10 Mar 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> For a diet coke, starter and a main, it was 20 Euros.


Looks good value. Although, if you went during the week the prices may go up at the weekend. I hope you're not hoping to get out quickly though. Lunchtime in France has been known to take a very long time!


----------



## User10571 (10 Mar 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> Well, if you're going for national stereotypes, instead of empty lager cans by the roadside that you get in the UK, there were a few of these:-
> 
> View attachment 82100


Ah!
Snail traps!
I should stop this really, shouldn't I?


----------



## Flying Dodo (10 Mar 2015)

Jimmy Doug said:


> Looks good value. Although, if you went during the week the prices may go up at the weekend. I hope you're not hoping to get out quickly though. Lunchtime in France has been known to take a very long time!



This was last Saturday. I'm sure no-one will be drinking and cycling................


----------



## mmmmartin (11 Mar 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> The A20 is fine through Dover


I beg to disagree. It's always horrid at any time of the day or night. There are many huge lorries in a hurry to or from the docks. Best to ride on the pavement to the left of the road when going to the docks. Better by far to follow the cycle route, which is safe, quick and well away from lorries.


----------



## mmmmartin (11 Mar 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> The nasty bit is getting off the boat at Dover. It would be best to be the last off. There's another nasty ramp to go up and then you end up going a long way east inside the port, then dropping down and heading back west, to eventually get to the A20 roundabout, and then there's a bit of manoeuvring to get onto the cycle path on the left hand side. Apart from that, it's all plain sailing.


I beg to disagree. As you leave the boat - the loaders will keep you back so you are the last off and won't be squashed by lorries
- you should be told by the "landside" people to follow a line on the concrete that will take you through the parking area to a gate specially for cyclists. You press a button and the gate will open and you follow the line, on the flat all the way, there's no ramp to go up and you go westward past some buildings, to join the traffic as it passes through the customs area. Once through that you continue to follow the line and it takes you across the area outside the ticket hall and across the inward-bound road to a segregated cycle path on the north side of the road, then follow the cycle path.
It's complicated to do but does keep you completely separate from vehicular traffic.
I'm aware I've not expressed this as well as I could, but cyclists shouldn't go up the ramp and go to the east of the docks on the same roads as traffic. That would be a very difficult thing to do on a touring bike loaded with panniers, which covers most of the bikes likely to be coming off the ferries (but not your bikes on this occasion, obvs).


----------



## StuAff (11 Mar 2015)

Yup, I went that way after returning from Brussels. I got held back till last on the ferry- I can understand why but I'd have preferred a head start...the gate's a bit fiddly but otherwise that path works well.


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 Mar 2015)

I was left to my own devices getting off the boat at Dover, so it's good to know there is a short cut. It seemed daft having to follow all the vehicles, as I could see how far away in the wrong direction they all having to go.

So cycle path both ways.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Mar 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> I was left to my own devices getting off the boat at Dover, so it's good to know there is a short cut. It seemed daft having to follow all the vehicles, as I could see how far away in the wrong direction they all having to go.


Same here a couple of years ago. Calais also sends you off in the opposite direction to where you want to be heading. We were late coming back off the coast road and had to pass the port to get in when we only had minutes to spare. Which turned into sweaty minus minutes.


----------



## velovoice (18 Mar 2015)

BUMP for anyone still thinking about this who still need to book trains & ferries... 

On the list so far:
@Flying Dodo 
@velovoice 
@Mark Grant 
Gail G
@ianrauk 
@Arthur 
@User10571 
@wanda2010 
@man in black 

And @Jimmy Doug joining us on the French side. 

Looking forward to it!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Mar 2015)

velovoice said:


> BUMP for anyone still thinking about this who still need to book trains & ferries...
> 
> 
> Looking forward to it!



All booked up. Looking forward to it also.


----------



## velovoice (28 Mar 2015)

Just two weeks to go!


----------



## User10571 (28 Mar 2015)

<Rummages through drawer marked "Foreign Currency" to see if he has any Francs left over from the last time he was there>


----------



## velovoice (28 Mar 2015)

Passports!!


----------



## Flying Dodo (28 Mar 2015)

User10571 said:


> <Rummages through drawer marked "Foreign Currency" to see if he has any Francs left over from the last time he was there>



Somewhere in a drawer I've got some really old Francs from before 1960 when they made 1 old Franc = 10 new Francs (or so I'm told, as it's way before my time).

Anyway, Euros, young User10571.


----------



## User10571 (28 Mar 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> Somewhere in a drawer I've got some really old Francs from before 1960 when they made 1 old Franc = 10 new Francs (or so I'm told, as it's way before my time).
> 
> Anyway, Euros, young User10571.


Ha!
All the rummage has revealed is a fist full of dollars. (Did you see what I did there?)
The last 300 or so Euros I had, I handed over to Pippa, (along with my wallet full of credit / debit cards, etc - there's an unprecedented level of trust for you - she could've taken it and gone shopping at Christian Louboutin, for all I knew.....) following our decision to abandon my inaugural ski trip to Grenoble, thanks to industrial action by SNCF / TGV, while I went to answer a Very Urgent If Not Imminent call of nature at Gare du Norde.
I emerged to a series of calls and messages and texts saying 'You have to run, you have Got To Run, I have just used your money to buy us two tix on Eurostar back to London (first class, natch) which leaves in T-30 seconds. RUN! NOW!

I did - well... I kinda sauntered.... I've never responded well to being told what to do....

St.Pancras at 06:30am
Paris before midday.
Back in St. Pancras by around 15:00 that same day.
I think champagne may've been involved....
Heady days....

I'll get some Euros.....


----------



## Arthur (29 Mar 2015)

Oh, how I'm starting to hate Network Rail and their sodding weekend engineering works. 

A couple of weeks back I checked the National Rail Enquiries website, and the train service from Gillingham to Dover was listed as running normally on the 11th. 

Today when I checked, there is now a rail replacement bus service between Gillingham and Faversham, with a strict no bicycle policy. 

So, while I was hoping for a five minute ride to the station, then spending the next hour or so gently dozing on the train before getting the ferry, I've now got to get out bed at least an hour earlier and ride an extra 17 miles, just to catch the train.

Bugger.


----------



## velovoice (29 Mar 2015)

Adam wonders if Gillingham to Ebbsleet or Northfleet might be an option?


----------



## Flying Dodo (29 Mar 2015)

Gillingham 05:54 arriving Gravesend 06:17, then either wait to get the 06:32 arriving Ebbsfleet 06:36, or take the quicker option of cycling the 3 miles from Gravesend to Ebbsfleet. And then pick up the HS1 we'll be on, which stops at Ebbsfleet at 06:55.


----------



## Arthur (29 Mar 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> Gillingham 05:54 arriving Gravesend 06:17, then either wait to get the 06:32 arriving Ebbsfleet 06:36, or take the quicker option of cycling the 3 miles from Gravesend to Ebbsfleet. And then pick up the HS1 we'll be on, which stops at Ebbsfleet at 06:55.



Genius... absolute genius - thank you. 

I had already ruled out going via Ebbsfleet as the first train from Gillingham wouldn't get there till 07:16 and the Gravesend gambit simply hadn't occurred to me. 

I like your plan infinitely more than mine. See you on the HS1


----------



## man in black (30 Mar 2015)

I will be riding from Rochester to Ebbsfleet!


----------



## ianrauk (6 Apr 2015)

Waahhhoooo.. not long to go!


----------



## man in black (7 Apr 2015)

Weather looking good!


----------



## Flying Dodo (7 Apr 2015)

Should be nice & sunny. Might be a bit cool at 12°, unless the expected cold front slows up more, in which case the mini heat wave will remain for one more day and it could be 20°!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Apr 2015)

@Flying Dodo , they have a Bureau de Change on the ferry right?
How much you think will need for lunch etc?


----------



## Flying Dodo (7 Apr 2015)

Yes, you can get Euros on board, although the rate won't be as good as somewhere on the High Street, such as the Post Office or a travel agent.

As I'd got a large breakfast on board the boat, I only had 2 courses for lunch, which with a drink was €20. So perhaps get €50 to cover lunch and a drink later?


Hopefully everyone travelling from the UK has got a valid passport and remembers to bring it!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Apr 2015)

For the sake of a couple of quid and being a lazy arse....I'll get the money on board.


----------



## StuAff (7 Apr 2015)

There's a Travelex at the ferry terminal- cheapest to pre-buy online and pick it up there.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Apr 2015)

StuAff said:


> There's a Travelex at the ferry terminal- cheapest to pre-buy online and pick it up there.




probs wont have time as train get's in at 8.31, ferry is at 9.25 so will be in a bit of a rush. And as I said, you are only talking a couple of quid.


----------



## StuAff (7 Apr 2015)

Yup, that's tight timing....


----------



## Arthur (8 Apr 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> Should be nice & sunny. Might be a bit cool at 12°, unless the expected cold front slows up more, in which case the mini heat wave will remain for one more day and it could be 20°!



I'm sure that somebody in the BBC weather department is taking the p***, as their forecast for Saturday has been changing radically by the hour.
They have just thrown rain into the equation and the 40 mph gusts could be fun


----------



## w00hoo_kent (8 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> probs wont have time as train get's in at 8.31, ferry is at 9.25 so will be in a bit of a rush. And as I said, you are only talking a couple of quid.


With the tight trip in, might be worth watching what is happening with the new passport exit controls too. I don't know how long the ride is from train to terminal, but I'm guessing they'll be even more grumpy about the 30 minute cut off now, so I wouldn't dally if it's going to put you later than 08:55 at the terminal or you might be on then next boat, which would really screw things up...


----------



## ianrauk (8 Apr 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> With the tight trip in, might be worth watching what is happening with the new passport exit controls too. I don't know how long the ride is from train to terminal, but I'm guessing they'll be even more grumpy about the 30 minute cut off now, so I wouldn't dally if it's going to put you later than 08:55 at the terminal or you might be on then next boat, which would really screw things up...



7 minute ride


----------



## w00hoo_kent (8 Apr 2015)

Should be fine then. Hope you lot have fun, I'll be looking out for nice weather and definitely no wind :-)


----------



## User10571 (8 Apr 2015)

*Starts attaching onions to bicycle*
This should be easier than adjusting cantis.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Apr 2015)

User10571 said:


> *Starts attaching onions to bicycle*
> This should be easier than adjusting cantis.


Badly adjusted alliums can mean disaster. Riding along, minding your own business and suddenly!
That's shallot.
Keep your eyes peeled, but always trust User10571 - he knows his onions.


----------



## User10571 (8 Apr 2015)

You've not lost your touch.
Have you?


----------



## Jimmy Doug (9 Apr 2015)

I'm sorry guys, I'm going to have to pull out of this. I was going to drive up to Calais, but my wife will need the car this weekend and the train is far too expensive (€45 each way!). I will also no doubt have to book a hotel as there are no trains after 7.30 pm. I'm really gutted TBH - I've been waiting for a ride like this in northern France for ages. Sorry once again.


----------



## Flying Dodo (9 Apr 2015)

Jimmy Doug said:


> I'm sorry guys, I'm going to have to pull out of this. I was going to drive up to Calais, but my wife will need the car this weekend and the train is far too expensive (€45 each way!). I will also no doubt have to book a hotel as there are no trains after 7.30 pm. I'm really gutted TBH - I've been waiting for a ride like this in northern France for ages. Sorry once again.



Shame.

PS I'm shocked by the train price - I thought UK train prices were the most expensive in Europe!


----------



## Jimmy Doug (9 Apr 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> Shame.
> 
> PS I'm shocked by the train price - I thought UK train prices were the most expensive in Europe!



SNCF is now really expensive unless you book well in advance. What is still cheap is train commute fares, which are heavily subsidised. My wife pays €17 per week for her 60km round trip. I think UK prices are still more expensive, though. But it's true that it's shocking that it's cheaper to take the car than the train - it should be the opposite.


----------



## User10571 (10 Apr 2015)

Chr!$t, that was difficult.
Which bike to take?
I've been vacillating between the Ti VN and the soot Scott.
I've decided on the soot Scott.
It hasn't turned a wheel since some time late last year.
Dust wiped off, chain lubed, shake-down ride conducted. Just need to go over the tyres.
Previous owner, well travelled though she is, tells me it has never been to France - even though it originated in Oz.
'Xcited!


----------



## man in black (10 Apr 2015)

Here comes the rain! Typical!


----------



## Arthur (10 Apr 2015)

I've spent an hour applying lubrication and polish.

Now for the bike...


----------



## velovoice (10 Apr 2015)

The Norwegians say we may get a shower or two while en route to the start of the ride, and the roads may be a bit damp, but we should be fine while actually out there pedalling


----------



## Arthur (10 Apr 2015)

man in black said:


> Here comes the rain! Typical!



I was in Strood at about the time you posted that. Not sure if four spots actually qualifies as rain


----------



## man in black (10 Apr 2015)

We had a little down pour here, Cleared up now!


----------



## User10571 (10 Apr 2015)

I will not be sporting mdgrds.
I have no time for That Rain.
Do we have a final head count, BTW, Adam?


----------



## Arthur (10 Apr 2015)

A quick question re the HS1... Is there a specific area for bikes, or is it just a matter of propping it against a door?


----------



## User10571 (10 Apr 2015)

There is a bike bit, Arthur.
Looking at the train from the outside, this is identified by a red / orange stripe above one of the doors, in addition to the (less obvious) wheelchair stickers.
It'll not be on the first or the last coach - it'll be on one of the coaches in between.


----------



## wanda2010 (10 Apr 2015)

Excited now. Forgot to get Euros from the post office today, so it will be a ferry job. Hope it's calm sailing as my stomach will not be happy.

See you all in the morning!


----------



## velovoice (10 Apr 2015)

User10571 said:


> Do we have a final head count, BTW, Adam?


I'm not Adam but...

Adam and me
Mark and Gail
Ian R
Arthur
User10571
Sonia
Tony

See you all in the morning!!


----------



## Flying Dodo (10 Apr 2015)

Arthur said:


> A quick question re the HS1... Is there a specific area for bikes, or is it just a matter of propping it against a door?



I'll text you to confirm which end it is.


----------



## Arthur (10 Apr 2015)

Cheers Adam, should save me a last minute frantic dash along the platform.

Having dozed for half an hour earlier, I'm now wide awake again. Not ideal when I've got the alarm set for 05:00.


----------



## StuAff (10 Apr 2015)

Bon chance, tout le monde!


----------



## ianrauk (11 Apr 2015)

Up and ready to roll.....well after I have finished my toast that is...


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2015)

Make sure you check under your bikes and in your panniers on the return jambe, people. Bonne route, Bon repas and bon bon-bons.

Although it's La Manche, and not South Pacific, "There ain't nothing like A dam..."
And finally, watch out for those lumpy brown things on the roads in France - as you approach railway lines. They're called level croissants, and are a pain.

Allez les biens!


----------



## Mark Grant (11 Apr 2015)

We are on the ferry. Not seen any others yet.


----------



## Jimmy Doug (11 Apr 2015)

Hope you'll put plenty of photos up.


----------



## Mark Grant (11 Apr 2015)

It's stopped raining but it's windy!


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 Apr 2015)

Nine of us got on the ferry, and we all cycled round an undulating bit of France, had a nice lunch, sat near the beach for a beer in the sunshine and then got the ferry back! 

That's the short version- pics etc 
to follow tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Grant (12 Apr 2015)

A couple of pics before bed.


----------



## Mark Grant (12 Apr 2015)

My others are HERE


----------



## User10571 (12 Apr 2015)

The sunshine you see in the ^ ^ above photos, is not representative of the metrological phenomena we experienced earlier in the day.
That is all.


----------



## Jimmy Doug (12 Apr 2015)

Mark Grant said:


> A couple of pics before bed.


The first three photos show your appreciation for one the local beers! A man with good taste! I trust it was actually Grimbergen* they filled in those glasses and not some Kro?
* Actually, it's a Belgian beer, but that's near enough local!


----------



## Mark Grant (12 Apr 2015)

Yes, it was Grimbergen, in fact I even had another. Just to make sure!


----------



## Jimmy Doug (12 Apr 2015)

Mark Grant said:


> Yes, it was Grimbergen, in fact I even had another. Just to make sure!


Well, by the way that you took black and white photos of the beer, I can tell you appreciated the fine qualities of this beer.


----------



## man in black (12 Apr 2015)

Many thanks to everyone for making me so welcome. Really enjoyed myself. Great to meet new faces. I have started to look around for the carbon, and will keep you updated.


----------



## Arthur (12 Apr 2015)

Adam decided not to take the option of kick-starting the morning with coffee.







Waiting to get off the ferry.







We were last off the boat, so had the port to ourselves.






Leaving Calais via the canal-paths…







…as the cloud steadily thickened.





For the next hour we rode through steady rain, being driven into us by the strong wind. I chose to keep my camera dry so you don’t get to see that bit. Suffice to say, we were indeed happy when we reached the café for lunch.






Beer, wine and whiskey was consumed. Gloves and buffs were draped over the radiator to dry. Lunch was a very pleasant affair, and we hung about until it had stopped raining and our stuff was dry.







Back on the road and, on the whole, they were well-surfaced and quiet.






In the morning we’d had a few overtakes that were much closer than I’d expected, given France’s cycle-friendly reputation (although, in fairness, at slower speeds than in the UK). In the afternoon, overtaking standards seemed much better.






The terrain started undulating, but in a good way, none of the hills were overly long or steep.


----------



## Arthur (12 Apr 2015)

There were frequent pauses to regroup








Big, open fields with no natural windbreaks. On occasion the headwinds required some extra effort.






People were smiling more now the sun was out.






Sometimes you could let the tailwind and gravity do all of the work.






Above Sangatte we watched the ferries play chicken.






Time for more beer, wine, barcardi and gin at an open air bar, overlooking the beach-huts made from shipping containers.






Riding back to the docks as the shadows lengthened.






Waiting for the ferry in the freezing wind.






The penny drops. Tony weighs up the differences between the MTB he’d been sweating up hills with and Ian’s titanium marvel.


----------



## Mark Grant (12 Apr 2015)

Great pictures @Arthur, I'm glad you didn't get (or omitted) the one of me raising my arms as I approached the top of a hill only for the wind to almost stop me dead. I was close to coming a cropper!


----------



## Jimmy Doug (12 Apr 2015)

Here's me jealous! Looks like you had a great day. A shame about the wind, though.


----------



## User10571 (12 Apr 2015)

We did have a great day!
The wind and horizontal rain didn't contribute anything useful to it.
Luckily, things became a bit more comfortable after lunch.
Highlight of the day was Tony (aka Man in Black) hoisting Ian's VN in the air and declaring that 'Bikes can't possibly be this light'.
Or words to that effect...


----------



## Arthur (12 Apr 2015)

Mark Grant said:


> Great pictures @Arthur, I'm glad you didn't get (or omitted) the one of me raising my arms as I approached the top of a hill only for the wind to almost stop me dead. I was close to coming a cropper!



Sorry Mark, I was just a bit too slow for that...although I did get your slight off-road diversion while you regained control


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2015)

The relentless wind, the relentless cold rain, a dead rat the size of a cat... it made for a very fun morning riding in France. However after a rather marvelous lunch the rain desisted, the wind didn't but the sun came out. The undulating hills of just outside Calais made for some glorious riding though. The climbing never too hard and the descending absolutely glorious. It was my very first cycling trip abroad, We had a few close passes of which i was suprised at after hearing so many say how good French drivers are. It didn't help that I was a little spooked at time by cars overtaking in my left rather then what I am used to, on the right.

Due to the tough, slow going conditions earlier in the ride and the extended luncheon, the ride was cut short a bit but that didn't spoil the enjoyment of the day.

Thanks @Flying Dodo and @velovoice for organsing and thanks to @Mark Grant & Gail, @wanda2010 , @User10571 , @Arthur and @man in black for the great company.

We must do this again.


----------



## Flying Dodo (12 Apr 2015)

Well, what can I say that hasn't already been said? I know a few people were put off this ride due to the logistics, and that's understandable, as it's a long day. Rebecca and I got a 5:46 train, and although the Dover staff offered to put us on the hour earlier boat, we opted to get the planned 9:25 departure so that we'd all be together. 

As we sped past the Kent countryside on HS1, we could see the lowering cloudbase and the water on the roads, but convinced ourselves that it would be better on the other side. From the station, it's an easy 10 minute ride using the cycle path along the sea front to get to the port.






I'd mentioned previously the rigmarole of getting around the port in Dover - in Calais there's nothing to aid cyclists, so you end up travelling round and round before finally escaping. It was a bit like Colditz with all the fences! Once we'd escaped, and got onto the roads, we then made steady progress through Calais. I found I wobbled too much looking over my left shoulder to check on everyone behind, so continued to look over my right. Once we got to the outskirts, the drizzle started, and we can blame Rapha for the short delay when the tail end lost sight of the front riders, due to User10571 having to faff around with his badly designed Rapha hood. 

Heading out on the road to Guines, it was now rain, so we can blame that on the Norwegian weather forecasters for misleading us. They did however get the strong winds right. As mentioned above, there were some close overtakes, but later on when the weather was better, there didn't seem to be an issue. I'd booked the restaurant for 1:30 and we got there at 1:45 so I was quite pleased to see a big table ready for us.






We were actually in the restaurant for just over 2 hours, but the service and the food was very good, as we could see the weather slowly brightening up. I decided to make some short cuts in the route due to the headwind. From my wanderings last month, where I'd gone through quite a few bits I didn't end up using in the final planned route, I knew the whole area was a series of ups and downs, so after selecting some likely roads on the GPS, we set off. After a while I ditched my leggings as my legs were getting too warm. And it was all rather nice - just going up and then down. It was just a shame the wind was so strong. As I'd cut out heading towards the coast south of Cap Gris Nez, we headed north. At times I had to brake quite a bit going downhill as the cross wind was catching my bladed spokes making the handling a bit interesting, so my top speed was only 35.5 mph so I know some of the others were faster.

We rounded the final hill north of Sangatte and then headed along the coast towards Calais, to try and find a bar for a drink. The wind was now behind us, meaing you could do 18 mph without really turning the pedals. At one point a rather fat Frenchman slowly overtook me on a moped, and if I'd been on my own, I would have been able to easily zoom past him, but I had to be responsible, so I restrained myself. Eventually we came across a bar where we replenished ourselves.






And then we had the long trek around the port to get onto the boat to come back.

The end.

So apart from Rapha and the Norwegians spoiling things a bit, overall it was a good day out. Thanks to everyone for the excellent company.

Next time I run this, hopefully it won't be windy!

All of my photos can be seen here.


----------



## velovoice (12 Apr 2015)

Enjoying everyone's "reports"! Mine is now up on the blog - a big big thank you to @ianrauk @Mark Grant and @wanda2010 for graciously letting me publish their photos in the absence of having any of my own, as my camera battery died just as the ferry entered Calais Port. 

I truly enjoyed every minute that we were on our bikes. I found the trains and ferries the most exhausting part, more so than the wind and rain to be honest. But it was worth it and I'm looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Jimmy Doug (13 Apr 2015)

Nice write ups, guys. I did think.about you all when I felt the wind on Saturday morning. It was indeed "brisk" even here, 200 kms further south. We didn't get any rain, though, so I thought you'd at least manage to stay dry!


----------



## wanda2010 (13 Apr 2015)

What they all said up thread. I saw the pic of me at the port, holding my glass of beer. Maybe I should find my thicker gloves next time? 

Despite the rain and wind, I really had a good time. Would do again. Calendar at the ready!


----------

